# Which DVD/Bluray have you recently purchased?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I know I'm not the only one on here that appreciates watching great films, and I love owning them on DVD so much that I've spent a small fortune on them this month, as below.... :doublesho.

But I often can't think of a film to buy, so seek inspiration on the internet. So which films have you all recently purchased, and were the bluray versions worth the upgrade?


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Man of steel 3D

I have an enormous blu ray collection, I've eased off lately though as theres no room lmao.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Point break on blu ray and despicable me 2 on DVD.

I'm a massive fan of despicable me,anyone who hasn't seen it the you NEED to lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

TheStig89 said:


> Man of steel 3D


On my Xmas list:thumb:



danwel said:


> Point break on blu ray and despicable me 2 on DVD


Ive actually ordered Dispicable Me 2 3D, but didn't put the pictures up on time

Is Point Break worth the blurry upgrade? (lease say no. because Im skint ).


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

I didnt purchase it, but it was my birthday the other day so a new addition to the house none the less...

DVD - Senna


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

A few more I've purchased this month, the top two as presents for my boy (honest)...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

So now I have ...


how do you print screen


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> On my Xmas list:thumb:
> 
> Ive actually ordered Dispicable Me 2 3D, but didn't put the pictures up on time
> 
> Is Point Break worth the blurry upgrade? (lease say no. because Im skint ).


Not had chance to watch it yet


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Natalie said:


> So now I have ...
> 
> 
> how do you print screen


My Mrs is currently upgrading all the disneys to bluray


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i had pacific rim on blu ray, got good score on imdb, but what a rubbish film, totally rubbish


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Deniance said:


> i had pacific rim on blu ray, got good score on imdb, but what a rubbish film, totally rubbish


I was tempted to buy the blurry of this, but was told the film was [email protected] Shame really. Im guessing the Transformer fins could be good on bluray?

Alien trilogy bluray is on my Xmas list:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> My Mrs is currently upgrading all the disneys to bluray


I need to keep a list of what I've already got on my phone or something otherwise I'm going to end up with duplicates


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> I was tempted to buy the blurry of this, but was told the film was [email protected] Shame really. Im guessing the Transformer fins could be good on bluray?


Well I really enjoyed it, it was the nearest thing to a live action mecha anime that I've seen and unlike the Transformers films where the machines end up looking like a jumbled mess you can actually tell what's happening.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I need to keep a list of what I've already got on my phone or something otherwise I'm going to end up with duplicates


If you do give me a shout ill buy them , peter pan looks good in bluray as does tangled and monsters uni , wreck it ralphs good to


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive asked for alien trilogy as well


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive gone a bit mad again with the online clicking...

The Shield box set, £28.99 Zavvi (for my post Breaking Bad blues)...










Lord Of The Rings Trilogy Bluray Extended, £22.99 Sainsburys Entertainment...










The Superman Motion Picture Anthology Collection Bluray, £17.99 Sainsburys Entertainment...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The Matrix trilogy is my most recent purchase.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> The Matrix trilogy is my most recent purchase.


Nice. Ive added this to the wish list Ive created on Amazon for the titles Id like to convert to bluray. Its a long list but I'm gradually working my way through it :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Nice. Ive added this to the wish list Ive created on Amazon for the titles Id like to convert to bluray. Its a long list but I'm gradually working my way through it :thumb:


It's very cheap atm
I paid £11 from zavvi and saw it in HMV for £9 and that's on bluray


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Batman trilogy on Blu-Ray and Zach and Miri make a porno on DVD.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> If you do give me a shout ill buy them , peter pan looks good in bluray as does tangled and monsters uni , wreck it ralphs good to


Will do :thumb:

Got Santa Paws :lol: for free on DVD through Disney Rewards :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My Mrs does the rewards to , they have lost some of customers codes including hers !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have to say I've been disapointed with the quality of some of these rehash films on blue ray and have a very good blue ray player new films are great though


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I have to say I've been disapointed with the quality of some of these rehash films on blue ray and have a very good blue ray player new films are great though


I try and research reviews before buying, some blurays aren't much better than standard dvd's. Same with 3D, some aren't worth bothering with. But the good ones are epic. Are you viewing on a 1080p TV?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cars 2 and Planes for the kids, well actually might be for me too


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive gone a bit mad with clicking the 'Buy' button again..

















And I thought I'd give this one a try, kind of a spin off from The Sopranos...


----------

